
TRIADOR: Homebrew ternary computer - drewvolpe
https://hackaday.io/project/28579-homebrew-ternary-computer
======
qubex
The Russians had a ‘thing’ for balanced ternary computers during the Cold War
(parallel technological universes _et cetera_ ), and the last one developed in
the west is reported as dating to 1973.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ternary_computer?wprov=sfti1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ternary_computer?wprov=sfti1)

